# Still Five More klicks to go! - By request.



## JojoB375 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here you go Gypsy.

Do you remember that first road march in basic? You were already tired when you started. You didn’t give it much thought. You still had five more clicks to go.

Then, you were on a run in airborne school. It was 105 deg out and they had you running through the showers. You didn’t care,”what are they going to do, throw me in the giggle pit?” At least you would get a work out. You were in your element and you still had five more clicks to go. 

Turn the clock forward and you are road marching again. It’s RIP and there are a couple of NCOs sitting in the back of a pickup truck, yelling at you to give up. “Just take a step up on the road and go off to the 82nd." You wont, you don’t know how to stop now. And besides, you still have five more clicks to go.

You are in Battalion now and on one of many road marches. You speed march at the 197th’s run pace. You ask how far and you still have five more clicks to go.

So many times when you are run to the end of your rope the answer was “five more clicks to go”.

The years have run by. You are laid up in a hospital rack (you still think of it as one) there is a 24 inch chevron carved in your abdomen, it is the 5th operation in a month. You lay there and think about the things that made you strong, the NCOs that pushed you harder than you thought you could take. Time and time again they showed you your limits were farther than you knew. So now, as you look down at the staples and tubes and catheters, you smile to yourself and think, just five more clicks to go.

Some call you tough, but you have met tough, and to get there you still have five more clicks to go.

Every morning, by waking up I beat the odds. As Rangers we are always one of the few. As long as the Ranger God allows me to beat the odds, I will thank him because I still have five more clicks to go.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, my friend.  I take inspiration from your words often, and return the "payback" to you with my prayers.

LOVE your sig line.  :)


----------



## HoundDog (Mar 22, 2007)

nice man


----------



## Sdiver (Mar 22, 2007)

C,
Thanks for posting this over here. 
AWESOME read, time and time again.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 22, 2007)

Missed it across the street. 

I'm glad it was reposted here. 

Say's it all when it comes to the mental mind game. 

Excellent post.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## Looon (Mar 22, 2007)

Very inspiring. Thank you!!:cool:


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for reposting one of the best written inspiration pieces ever. I have this saved on my home computer so I can refer to it often. I keep you in my prayers, Ranger...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 22, 2007)

Love it Jojo Thanks


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 22, 2007)

Excellent post.  Thank you.


----------



## tova (Mar 22, 2007)

Gets more inspiring every time I read it :) Thank you for sharing it again :)


----------



## JojoB375 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you all.  Just things from my perspective.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice JoJo - and to follow it up - the ORP is just over the next Hill...


----------

